# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Life.Church - Norman

## gman11695

Dirt work began today on Life.Church's new and first location in Norman at the NE corner of Highway 9 and Classen Blvd.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Ruhhhh rohhhhh. Clark at Journey can't be too thrilled.

----------


## ChargerAg

I always wonder what happened to their gentlemen's agreement that clark wouldn't go outside of norman and they wouldn't come to Norman.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I always wonder what happened to their gentlemen's agreement that clark wouldn't go outside of norman and they wouldn't come to Norman.


I think Clark broke it when ever he opened their south OKC campus about 4 years ago.  Of course that campus didn't last more than 6 months, but the damage was done.

----------


## AP

Church rivalries. All in the name of leading people to Christ. Gotta love it.

----------


## jbkrems

Regarding the rivalry between Journey and LifeChurch...  Journey is physically located on the north side of town and has people coming from South OKC and Moore.  LifeChurch, who already has a Moore campus, they are locating their Norman campus on the south side of Norman, south of OU.  So, they will get Norman people, but also draw from towns south of Norman, such as Noble and Purcell, etc.  I am pretty sure the demographic of the new campus will not only reach Cleveland County, but also McClain County and the Purcell area, as well.

----------


## Zuplar

I've never really understood this franchised church thing.

----------


## OkiePoke

> I've never really understood this franchised church thing.


Money.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Money.


Ding ding ding.

----------


## Zuplar

> Money.


Oh I don't doubt it, I was just trying to be a little more sensitive about it, because I'm sure people that attend these churches have a different perspective. It seems, to me anyways, that whenever I've tried to talk to the people I know that attend LifeChurch, (which is several people), they get very defensive. That's pretty common place with most people and their churches, but I'm really curious what the draw to these franchised churches is over a traditional church. I'm also curious, if anyone knows, if traditional churches are starting to really suffer in attendance because of these franchised churches.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Oh I don't doubt it, I was just trying to be a little more sensitive about it, because I'm sure people that attend these churches have a different perspective. It seems, to me anyways, that whenever I've tried to talk to the people I know that attend LifeChurch, (which is several people), they get very defensive. That's pretty common place with most people and their churches, but I'm really curious what the draw to these franchised churches is over a traditional church. I'm also curious, if anyone knows, if traditional churches are starting to really suffer in attendance because of these franchised churches.


I'm not going to knock any church but I feel the reason is simply they are fun. These churches are low commitment, flashy and entertaining. I'm not saying church should be all traditional with no flash or pizzaz as long as it is Biblically grounded. I have honestly only been to Journey church once. It wasn't for me and I moved on. 

Now I could get into a whole debate on why church attendance is down even though many of these franchise churches are popping up. I believe churches just need to be genuine to people.

----------


## jbkrems

If you live in Norman, there are several good churches to choose from.  Journey is one.  Church of the Harvest has a campus down there, too.  Then there is Victory Family Church on Flood.  LifeChurch is now getting into the mix, and I think its all good.  Different strokes for different folks.

----------


## JDSooners

when I was going to Journey, I felt it was a norman campus for lifechurch, they had several cross over events and such, journey  seems like they've been successful on tecumseh and 12th and Alemeda. but what happened to the bowling alley site and the one out on e robinson?

----------


## kevinpate

Journey did (does?) have an SE Norman campus on E Lindsey between 12SE and 24SE.  I do not know if it is still operational or not.

----------


## soonerstan56

> Regarding the rivalry between Journey and LifeChurch...  Journey is physically located on the north side of town and has people coming from South OKC and Moore.  LifeChurch, who already has a Moore campus, they are locating their Norman campus on the south side of Norman, south of OU.  So, they will get Norman people, but also draw from towns south of Norman, such as Noble and Purcell, etc.  I am pretty sure the demographic of the new campus will not only reach Cleveland County, but also McClain County and the Purcell area, as well.


So church is no longer a belief system but a tax exempt demographic business. No wonder they are springing up everywhere .

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Journey did (does?) have an SE Norman campus on E Lindsey between 12SE and 24SE.  I do not know if it is still operational or not.


They close down that down around 2013 and sold it to Antioch Church. Then journey opened their SE okc campus which failed shortly there after.

----------


## jbkrems

Yeah, Journey just has one campus now on the north side of Norman.  I believe its the Tecumseh exit off I-35.  Antioch Church... yes, another great alternative church to choose from in Norman.

----------


## ChargerAg

> They close down that down around 2013 and sold it to Antioch Church. Then journey opened their SE okc campus which failed shortly there after.


I never understood them shutting down the soothest location.   what was odd about it is they had an architect do drawings of how they were going to renovate the entire thing and really commit to it.   Then they had a big building campaign for a couple months.    After the camp gain ended clark came in one week and announced they decided to close it.   The whole thing was really confusing.

----------

